# Few girls



## michakac (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello!
It's my seconds thread here(first was in macro section if you want see  ).
Here are some of my people photos:

1:





2:




3:




4:




5:


----------



## Patrice (Sep 3, 2011)

These are very nice. You tend to crop very tight with head shots, I guess that is your preferred style.


----------



## subscuck (Sep 3, 2011)

#1 I know this type of processing is supposed to be a style these days, but IMHO, it's just overexposed. Too much loss of detail.

#'s 2-4 DOF is too shallow. Nice shots, pretty girls, but too much of their faces and bodies are oof.

#5 Nice shot.


----------



## michakac (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks 
Since i've  bought 85/1.4 i liked these tight frames


----------



## michakac (Sep 3, 2011)

Subsuck-about 2-4 photos i think it's matter of taste -i like portraits with really small dof.


----------



## cooksnj (Sep 3, 2011)

really love #2, great capture. shes looking into the camera. i dont know, you're supposed to have something to say about photos, but i like the ones that leave me speechless, makes me think about what story they might have. she looks like she has something to say, i like it. simple as that. the only thing i see in #2 is a lone dark hair running down the right side of her nose and mouth. kinda distracting for me, but i can get past it. anyway great photos,  keep shooting.


----------



## HoboSyke (Sep 3, 2011)

I like number two the best. The only thing that spoils it for me is the hair across her face. I really like the B&W conversions as well!


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 3, 2011)

quite lovely, all of them I think.


----------



## manaheim (Sep 3, 2011)

Neat.  Love the 4th one.


----------



## joealcantar (Sep 3, 2011)

I like # 1 the best , I would crop the armpit and tone down on the eyes as they look overworked for this type of photo. 
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 3, 2011)

Love them. Good B&W conversion.


----------



## tyler_h (Sep 3, 2011)

2 and 5 are my favourites. 1 almost makes the list but the darker section at the armpit grabs my eye too much.


----------



## Bukitimah (Sep 5, 2011)

I vote for shot no 2. 1st shot a little over exposed in my opinion but very nice too.


----------



## michakac (Sep 13, 2011)

Maybe next set 
6:




7:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



8:





9:





10:


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 13, 2011)

You are 15????


----------



## michakac (Sep 13, 2011)

Yes,of course


----------



## Stanza (Sep 13, 2011)

Numbver 2,4 and 5 I like it very miuch!! 6, 8, 9 and 10 super good too!! I love your style, it is diferent, interesting... Mystic.


----------



## PatrickJamesYu (Sep 13, 2011)

Tell number 2 I said hi 

But on a more serious note, I'm digging the last set of pictures.
It's a very young style of photography IMO.
Where it's not about picture quality (im not saying it's bad)
But not about picture quality and more about artistic meaning, or design.


----------



## michakac (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you all for opinions.It's really polite.
11:





12:




13:





14:


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 15, 2011)

You are really messed up in the head for only 15 yo.... but I like it hahaha.  Keep it up!


----------



## moeglydesign (Sep 16, 2011)

Love the wide aperture. Very great shots.


----------



## Laika (Sep 18, 2011)

Amazing!

All of these have solid concepts, and are well carried out. They keep the view interested, and are full of emotion. All your black and white images have wonderful tones and depth.

You are very talented.


----------



## michakac (Oct 19, 2011)

15:




16:




17:




18:




19:


----------



## ghache (Oct 19, 2011)

some of your BW convertion are not my cup of tea (like # 15-16) but you have some nice shots there, good creative post processing, you have talent.


----------



## jordansgotfaith (Oct 19, 2011)

15 years old and very talented! Keep up the great work. Love your shots.


----------



## heroes19 (Oct 19, 2011)

the last image is really creative. I like #2 the most. You have a great potential in future.


----------



## michakac (Nov 8, 2011)

What do you think about this set:

20:




21:




22:





I just want to say that they were taken in the evening (it was totally dark).I used 1 flash through umbrella .


----------



## MTVision (Nov 8, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Futurelight (Nov 8, 2011)

Loving No:9. Brilliant concept. Kinda reminds me of United colours of Benetton style


----------



## Futurelight (Nov 8, 2011)

No:2 has something very special about it also. Can't quite place what it is though. Either way, both those shots are exceptional! Kudos to you.


----------



## SGorman (Nov 8, 2011)

Born in 1996?  With a camera in your hand, I'm guessing?


----------



## spacefuzz (Nov 8, 2011)

quite lovely work


----------



## michakac (Nov 9, 2011)

Thank you all for comments-they are really kindly.

23:





24:




25:




26:


----------



## Qtk (Nov 10, 2011)

Kacper?? Bo widzia&#322;em kilka fotek na fb. Niesamowite ;p. Czym operujesz?? Strasznie podobaj&#261; mi si&#281; niektóre z tych fotek, pe&#322;ne impresji, emocji. Sam d&#261;&#380;&#281; do takiego poziomu. 

Sorry for my polish, forgive me


----------



## ghache (Nov 10, 2011)

#20 is awesome.


----------



## michakac (Nov 10, 2011)

Qtk- tak dzi&#281;kuj&#281; bardzo-mi&#322;o s&#322;ysze&#263; .A fotki cykam fujim s5 + tamronem 90/2.8 a ostatnio zakupi&#322;em 85/1.4 samyanga i to go praktycznie ca&#322;y czas do portretów u&#380;ywam. Mam jeszcze sigm&#281; 18-50/2.8, ale le&#380;y i si&#281; kurzy praktycznie-wol&#281; sta&#322;ki.Mam te&#380; 2 lampki, którymi czasem b&#322;yskam.Ale generalnie standardowy zestaw to s5+85/1.4 na sesje portretowe .
Fuji ju&#380; swoje lata ma, strasznie wolny jest, ale daje rad&#281; (no i przede wszystkim nie kosztuje mnóstwo kasy).


----------



## imagemaker46 (Nov 10, 2011)

I like the first series better than the second set. Image 2 in the first series has a very nice look to it. Great job on these.


----------



## thomas30 (Nov 11, 2011)

I liked only #1. The rest pictures have neither good exposure not good composition.


----------



## michakac (Nov 11, 2011)

What's wrong with the composition?
I usually try to use golden sections method and someties preserve symetry.


----------



## Granddad (Nov 11, 2011)

I think Thomas has different taste in photos. I like most of them, my only complaint is that you are 15 and already a far better photographer than me! 

Don't let it go to your head! :LOL:


----------



## LF911SC (Nov 17, 2011)

I like #2 best.  Is the shallow DOF actually that or is it Post?


----------



## unpopular (Nov 19, 2011)

These are great, there is no need to lie about your age. I am guessing that this was written six years ago:



> _Tomasz Tracz - urodzony w K&#322;odzku, w zimie pod koniec 1990  roku. Od ma&#322;ego wskazywa&#322; zainteresowanie &#347;wiatem i rz&#261;dz&#261;cymi nim  prawami, wszystko chcia&#322; pozna&#263; sam. Najbardziej zaintrygowa&#322; go  komputer, oraz aparat fotograficzny. Komputer, bo móg&#322; go dostosowywa&#263;  do swoich potrzeb i wykorzystywa&#263; do ró&#380;nych celów u&#322;atwiaj&#261;cych &#380;ycie a  aparat, bo pomaga&#322; mu zapami&#281;tywa&#263; chwile, te ulotne i te, które w  g&#322;owie zostaj&#261; na ca&#322;e &#380;ycie. Wszystkiego umie po trochu ale, jak sam  twierdzi w niczym dobry nie jest, mimo to stara si&#281;&#8230;
> _



http://www.aboutus.org/Tomasztracz.pl

So what's the deal, man?


----------



## BRM (Nov 20, 2011)

There are no girls here, we all know that!


----------



## michakac (Nov 21, 2011)

@Unpopular- But i'm not Tomasz Tracz- that's my friend. I've just got a fanpage with him. I'm Kacper- (my facebook profile https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001204252313). I don't know why I could lie about my age.
@LF911SC- I don't use postprocess blur to DOF- it's ugly .


----------

